# How do you cover your wire shelves?



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

I've tried fleece, which works, but the rats chew it up and pull it out of place, and urinate on it... I was thinking something like vynil lino as it's a hard material.. Anybody had experience of that, and how to attached it to the shelves?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I use stick down lino tiles...easy to wipe, easy to replace when you need to


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

Very good idea! I'll look out for some... I'm also thinking of lino-ing the floor around my rats cage in their penned off area


----------



## sez-kg (Sep 16, 2011)

I use fleece, I'm lucky with my girls coz they've never peed on it and they have their designated poo area. I secure it there by using bulldog clips on the outside of the cage. Another idea I did for one was to create a hammock that covered the shelf. Here's a pic (sorry it's sideways!)


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

I like your idea with the hammock over the shelf. I was bulldog clipping fleece, like you said, but the fleece needs changed every 2 or 3 days because of the peeing, and it's a hassle to take everything out to change the fleece, and it i don't have the time, then it can get too smelly.. :/

I've bought vinyl carpet covering which i'm going to put under there cage and throughout their penned area, but was thinking of cutting some to cover the wire shelves, effectively turning them into plastic shelves.


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

What I have done to my shelves today, and it looks good so far is...

The vinyl carpet cover you get for high traffic areas. I cut that to just larger than the shelf, and cut slits at the corners and wrapped it neatly around, taping the underneath...


----------

